# Straight vs. V Blade



## scottzzny

I'm not actually new to plowing as I've been doing this regularly for about 10 years for a friend who has a landscaping business. However, he will not be doing snow removal this coming winter. Because of this I might be able to pick up some of his customers if I buy a plow.

My question is about straight vs. v blades. I've only used straight blades (Meyers, Western and Fisher.) There are a few residential customers where a v-blade would be ideal, at least I think it would, even my own driveway.

Are there any major considerations about v-blades vs. straight, or opinions?

If it helps, it will probably go on a Ford F-450. I may even throw on a small spreader if it is worthwhile.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Matson Snow

Calm Down...No one Slapped you....You better get a thicker skin that that...Depends what you are gonna be doing with the truck...But in my opinion Go with the V...Sorry if you took my suggestion wrong...But this topic has been coverd a million times and if you go back and read the posts there is some good info.....Welcome to Plowsite.....:salute:


----------



## ajslands

Oh get the V, now I've heard they break easier because they can go off square. But just don't go super fast and hit a drain  !
I made the mistake and got the str blade. So v blade is better IMO, seems like it is faster because you can clean up the coke lines (windrows)


----------



## MileHigh

I plowed in a buddies v before....

Now my straight blades feel lame.


----------



## grandview

Straight blades should be banned fro the snowplowing business!


----------



## ajslands

grandview;1047831 said:


> Straight blades should be banned fro the snowplowing business!


So should women!

:laughing:

I'm jk grandview!

Iove your fords! And your boss plows!


----------



## the new boss 92

i used a vblade the past winter and i didnt even wanna get back in my truck because i have a straight blade!


----------



## JayMac

I have run both and still think my straight blade is the way to go. For these reasons, they're cheaper (gets paid for quicker), they're lighter (less wear and tear on the truck), and if used right they can move as much snow just as fast (I can explain if asked).


----------



## cet

JayMac;1048010 said:


> I have run both and still think my straight blade is the way to go. For these reasons, they're cheaper (gets paid for quicker), they're lighter (less wear and tear on the truck), and if used right they can move as much snow just as fast (I can explain if asked).


Maybe you could explain this to me. Unless your straight blade has wings there is no way you can carry snow to a set location.


----------



## the new boss 92

Jay mac= explanation!


----------



## Triple L

cet;1048026 said:


> Maybe you could explain this to me. Unless your straight blade has wings there is no way you can carry snow to a set location.


Sure you can  Straight blades ROCK 

LOL


----------



## grandview

Jay uses 2 trucks with straight blades and drive together to act like a v plow.


----------



## ajslands

grandview;1048058 said:


> Jay uses 2 trucks with straight blades and drive together to act like a v plow.


I saw that YouTube once and have always waned to try it!


----------



## cet

grandview;1048058 said:


> Jay uses 2 trucks with straight blades and drive together to act like a v plow.


I've done that a few times and one was a dually.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WAS a dually, now single axle


----------



## Triple L

ajslands;1048060 said:


> I saw that YouTube once and have always waned to try it!


I used to do it all the time... Hardest part is throttle control and not getting ahead or behind the other guy....

Bought an ebling and that solved all the problems


----------



## JayMac

cet;1048026 said:


> Maybe you could explain this to me. Unless your straight blade has wings there is no way you can carry snow to a set location.





grandview;1048058 said:


> Jay uses 2 trucks with straight blades and drive together to act like a v plow.





Triple L;1048032 said:


> Sure you can  Straight blades ROCK
> 
> LOL


I knew I would catch Hell for that comment.

OK, I must agree that if you're needing to carry snow then yes the V is far better. But if you have an open lot and don't need to carry snow to a set location then you get a windrow started and get to the other side of it and use that windrow like a wing. Then roll the original windrow over and repeat. It's something an old guy like GV showed me when I first started plowing. Plus, I had done a large lot this way for a couple of years and this last year a guy with a V did it and I asked him how long he worked on it and the time was near the same.

GV, I'm glad you recognize my skills.

LLL, Good we agree that straight blades rock.


----------



## cet

If that works for you then that's great.
I won't own another straight blade that doesn't have wings. I have 2 V blades and an 810 Blizzard and 2 straight blades with wings. We don't do any work by the hour so for me production is important. All things considered a V blade with wings is the fastest plow we have.


----------



## snowman55

good op with straight will keep up with v all day. v's are for people who don't know how to plow with a straight. i have two and are no faster than a straight.


----------



## cet

snowman55;1048153 said:


> good op with straight will keep up with v all day. v's are for people who don't know how to plow with a straight. i have two and are no faster than a straight.


If that's the case then you must be running wide open lots where you do 95% windrowing. Now if that is true you should be running 810 blizzards or similar.


----------



## grandview

snowman55;1048153 said:


> good op with straight will keep up with v all day. v's are for people who don't know how to plow with a straight. i have two and are no faster than a straight.


When you keep your v plow in the straight position ,of course it won't be any faster!


----------



## the new boss 92

grandview;1048299 said:


> When you keep your v plow in the straight position ,of course it won't be any faster!


i seen that and was going to comment on it but my phone way being gay and had to wait for a computer


----------



## cold_and_tired

Straight blade without wings=lame. Straight blade with wings=mucho snow carrying capacity.

I would have gotten another V-blade but my lots are wide open and I didnt really have the need for one.


----------

